# What are some species stereotypes?



## TameraAli (Dec 31, 2011)

I noticed earlier with bears that the stereotype seems to be big, chubby guys.  Bulls and such are muscle-men, wolves are often god-bodies, male and female (Or maybe that's just a stereotype in general..).  Anyway, I don't get around the site enough to really determine many of them, so I thought I'd ask.

Anthro species stereotypes, I should say.


----------



## Kaamos (Dec 31, 2011)

Foxes are all sluts.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 31, 2011)

Are you asking of the connection between real people and their representative species on the internet?

Or just the fursona's personality in regards to its species?


----------



## TameraAli (Dec 31, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Are you asking of the connection between real people and their representative species on the internet?
> 
> Or just the fursona's personality in regards to its species?



Just the fursona's personality in regards to its species.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll assume that you mean anthropomorphic species stereotypes. 

Dogs are playful and cheerful and welcoming and generally dumb. 
Cats are cunning and sly. 

Hurr durr, other than that I don't pay enough attention to notice.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 31, 2011)

TameraAli said:


> Just the fursona's personality in regards to its species.



Well that's easier.

Foxes=sluts (Thank you Kaamos)
Dragons=Badasses
Chipmunks=Nutty
Felines= Fun/mysterious/intelligent
Dogs=Fun as well
Purples= No idea


----------



## TameraAli (Dec 31, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> I'll assume that you mean anthropomorphic species stereotypes.



Yeh.  I should probably clarify that a bit more.


----------



## LemonJayde (Dec 31, 2011)

Foxes enjoy yiffing the most. Wolves are the most outgoing and tend to be the biggest part of the fandom.

Thats just all I have ever paid attention to within stereotypes, but now thanks to you I will be looking more at that.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 31, 2011)

Dragons=stuck up
foxes=sluts
Huskies=bigger group sluts
wolves=lone woooof/ttly original
coyote= ttly spiritual
tasmanian devils=RAGE
Horses=macro genital fetish
Roos/rabbits=foot fetish
Sergals=rape/vore fetish


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 31, 2011)

I heard one that 
Bunnies are sex whores.
Techno mentioned Chipmunks . Same stereotype can be applied to squirrels too, though.
Mice are shy.


----------



## The_Mask (Dec 31, 2011)

Foxes - Obvious
Wolves - Close-knit groups or lonely
German Shepherds - Show-offs
General Felines - Proud
Rodents - In everyone's business or shy
Coons - In everyone's trash, to which I detest!


----------



## Onnes (Dec 31, 2011)

Nothing here yet for my species. Am I safe?


----------



## Namba (Dec 31, 2011)

Reindeer only come out for Christmas.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 31, 2011)

Well mine aint the sterotypes. I consider him more of a thinker and a philospher than a badass or a stuck up prick.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 31, 2011)

Shapeshifters = Non-conformists


----------



## Fay V (Dec 31, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Nothing here yet for my species. Am I safe?



Hyenas are into Herms


----------



## Namba (Dec 31, 2011)

Ha! No dirt on caribou, brah.


----------



## Onnes (Dec 31, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Hyenas are into Herms



Figures, although it's only with the spotted hyena that the females actually have the pseudo-penis, related to their matriarchal social hierarchy.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 31, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Figures, although it's only with the spotted hyena that the females actually have the pseudo-penis, related to their matriarchal social hierarchy.


Yup, too bad.
Funny thing, in Aesop's fables Hyena's were "crossdressers" :3c and got turned down by the fox.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 31, 2011)

Skunks are into disgusting shit. 
Female cats are all dominatrixes. 
Snakes/nagas always have something to do with vore. 

Canines tend to be male more often while felines are more often female. 

...

Yeah that last one is the closest I can get to a non-sexual one. 



Onnes said:


> Figures, although it's only with the spotted hyena that the females actually have the pseudo-penis, related to their matriarchal social hierarchy.



THE MORE YOU KNOW.


EDIT: Dragons are always absurdly muscular, as are most reptilians. Fatass is also an option.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 31, 2011)

Are we talking stereotypes of anthro characters of certain species, or stereotypes of people that have those characters.  Because people with dragon fursonas tend to be huge nerds I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 31, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Are we talking stereotypes of anthro characters of certain species, or stereotypes of people that have those characters.  Because people with dragon fursonas tend to be huge nerds I'm just sayin'.





TameraAli said:


> Just the fursona's personality in regards to its species.



.


----------



## yukiyouko (Dec 31, 2011)

Let me just clarify that stereotypes aren't always true 

My alter ego is a fox, and I lost my V-card to the same person I'm still with. My other 'sonas also don't really fall into any stereotype, as I consider them all facets of my personality. For instance, my male/herm characters are representative of my desire to fit in, and be a little bit of a stronger person, emotionally and physically, so I'm on equal footing with guys.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 31, 2011)

Red Pandas tend to feel the need to point out how awesome red pandas are. aka narcissistic but not about themselves, about their fursonas

And lemme add that wolves are pretty much composed of teenagers that think they're original.

Also, RP sluts.

I feel no shame in demoting my species, because...well...all of the above statements are completely true.


----------



## BRN (Dec 31, 2011)

Pokemon = "jesuschristwhatareyoudoing"


----------



## triage (Dec 31, 2011)

dragons are almost always batshit insane


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 31, 2011)

SIX said:


> Pokemon = "jesuschristwhatareyoudoing"


You still haven't told me what the hell you were doing.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 31, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Red Pandas tend to feel the need to point out how awesome red pandas are. aka narcissistic but not about themselves, about their fursonas


And is that really a bad thing? :3


----------



## DW_ (Dec 31, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> And lemme add that wolves are pretty much composed of teenagers that think they're original.


look whos talking!!!! :V


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 31, 2011)

triage said:


> dragons are almost always batshit insane



You got that right! :V


----------



## BRN (Dec 31, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> You still haven't told me what the hell you were doing.


Rolling with my fourteen-year-old mind and sort of not moving on from it, I guess.


----------



## Ley (Dec 31, 2011)

bunnies are sex whores.. like, the girl version of foxes. I notice most foxes are guys. 

:c


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 31, 2011)

TheDW said:


> look whos talking!!!! :V


Like I said, no guilt in admitting I chose a sona that reflected myself, not reflected an innovation.

That's where most furries fail to defend themselves. They can't prove their lack of a creative sona makes them lack creativity, when the actual concept is that humans have similar enough personalities to have distinct similarities in choices. A species is a very very general component of an animal, and that inquisition should not be used as a way of orriginality. very few try to be creative by being inhuman (this is speaking out of the fandom's ideals). no, they use the personality traits and the cpabilities to designate individuality.

Of course, wolves still have a lot of carbon copies with that considered.

@Cyril; I can't deny red pandas are adorable, but baby otters and bats are the cutest.
@Ley; you no slut, gurl. :c


----------



## DW_ (Dec 31, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Like I said, no guilt in admitting I chose a sona that reflected myself, not reflected an innovation.
> 
> That's where most furries fail to defend themselves. They can't prove their lack of a creative sona makes them lack creativity, when the actual concept is that humans have similar enough personalities to have distinct similarities in choices. A species is a very very general component of an animal, and that inquisition should not be used as a way of orriginality. *very few try to be creative by being inhuman (this is speaking out of the fandom's ideals). no, they use the personality traits and the cpabilities to designate individuality.*
> 
> ...



In my case I've at least tried to do both; my sona has a varied personality (no not schizo, lmao) and is about as far from human as I'd like to go. Furries also need to wake up and realise that *LOL NEON* doesn't make your sona original, it makes them a fucking eyesore.


----------



## Namba (Dec 31, 2011)

Wolves are fucking awesome, 'kay?


----------



## Cain (Jan 1, 2012)

EPIC LIST
Foxes- The Nymphomaniacs of the fandom, mostly males, but a lot of females too.
Wolves- Occasionally sluts, but just everyone's favorite >_>
Small Felines- Laid back? I don't really know.
Large Felines- Dominating, usually, and are quite up-tight about it. Not too often starred in yiff.
Canines- Playful, but tend to have a lot of dog cock porn thrown their way.
Huskies- Dog whores, usually in groups.
Dragons- Epix, strong, however involved in a lot of vore.
Gryphons- See Dragons
Sergals- Possibly the mother of all vore. Tend to be very eccentric.
Birds- Like being free, ergo have the ability to fly.

Feel free to add to the list c:


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 1, 2012)

Well I never realized that coyotes were associated with spiritualism.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 1, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> EPIC LIST
> Foxes- The Nymphomaniacs of the fandom, mostly males, but a lot of females too.
> Wolves- Occasionally sluts, but just everyone's favorite >_>
> Small Felines- Laid back? I don't really know.
> ...


Sweet list 

Ponies- Friendly


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 1, 2012)

mine so happens to be wild dog (as in African wild dog). though canine, doesn't really belong in that same stereotype due to semi-originality. (and they're a bitch to draw) hurrah for unique-ness!


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 1, 2012)

> Hyenas are into Herms



Oh god what? I'm a hybrid hyena/wolf, does that mean I'm just multiple race not multiple gender? Cause I'm definitely far from that.. XD (not to say it bothers me, I'm just not into it or one myself. XD)


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 1, 2012)

Ooh, I wanna hear if there's something on crocodiles or alligators! I certainly don't know of anything.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 1, 2012)

Ley said:


> bunnies are sex whores.. like, the girl version of foxes. I notice most foxes are guys.
> 
> :c



Don't be afraid, Leybie.

We're all gay subs.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 1, 2012)

Hybrids: indecisive and uncreative. 
gators: anger issues
shapeshifters: indecisive, uncreative, with a flair of mary sue magic
Ponies: easily lead by trends, cliquey

Guys you know this is tongue in cheek, you don't have to point out that not all stereotypes are true. Otherwise this forum would be a much different place.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 1, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Ponies: easily lead by trends, cliquey



Bwahahaha, clever.


----------



## Namba (Jan 1, 2012)

Nothing on reindeer so far. ...

...it's so lonely.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 1, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> Nothing on reindeer so far. ...
> 
> ...it's so lonely.


they are tiny and hang around a weird fat man.


----------



## morphology (Jan 1, 2012)

I assume the stereotype for wasps and other insects is "I'm trying so desperately hard to be different", right?


----------



## Recel (Jan 1, 2012)

morphology said:


> I assume the stereotype for wasps and other insects is "I'm trying so desperately hard to be different", right?



No. They are into gore pictures due to the rolled up newspaper fetish guys. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 1, 2012)

Sergals are insane, gore-fested vore supporters


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 1, 2012)

Recel said:


> No. They are into gore pictures due to the rolled up newspaper fetish guys. :V


Don't forget the vore aspect involving spiders.


----------



## morphology (Jan 1, 2012)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> Don't forget the vore aspect involving spiders.



Since spiders don't really "eat" per se, I could only see that working if you're simultaneously turned on by violence and milkshakes.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 1, 2012)

I think spiders would play more into a bondage fetish than anything. 


Sheep = conformist, stupid, easily frightened or swayed. Confarnitall.


----------



## RyantheJanitor (Jan 1, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Foxes are all sluts.


I can't help but believe it. I know firsthand.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 1, 2012)

What about raccoons? I've seen them portrayed in either as hoarders or thieves (not only Sly Cooper)

Pigs are ALWAYS portrayed as cops (and viceversa).


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 1, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> What about raccoons? I've seen them portrayed in either as hoarders or thieves (not only Sly Cooper)
> 
> Pigs are ALWAYS portrayed as cops (and viceversa).


I've seen thieves portrayed as pigs, cats, and foxes before, and cops portrayed as wolves most often.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 1, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> General Felines - Proud



Ahaha this is so true


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 1, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> What about raccoons? I've seen them portrayed in either as hoarders or thieves (not only Sly Cooper)



What are you talking about, I've always had 12 wallets with IDs that don't look like me.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 1, 2012)

Can someone explain to me what vore is?


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 1, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Can someone explain to me what vore is?



Go ahead, go to FA, click browse, and set the filter to vore.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 1, 2012)

Wolves=

Option A: Emo people
Option B: Scary people
Option C: People who get tired easily from thinking.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 1, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Can someone explain to me what vore is?



They're eating her! Then they're going to eat me! Oh my goooood I can't wait!


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jan 1, 2012)

I want everyone to know that I'm a fox, and I'm a manslut.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 1, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> They're eating her! Then they're going to eat me! Oh my goooood I can't wait!



I kinda figured when I saw the art. Its kinda weird but then what isnt a little weird in FaF?


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 1, 2012)

^ Vore isn't exclusive to Furries, just a note. You can find it hiding in every aspect of NSFW material.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 2, 2012)

In general canids tend to be the group that is supposedly easy to fit into. They have a pack mentality and loyalty is supposed to be important. Sometimes that loyalty gets them in trouble because in acting as a mob they don't always think for themselves and easily get turned into pawns.

Equines (especially males) tend to get associated as crazy. They tend to end up wild and rather strange. They can be headstrong, and exaggerate their personal...junk.

Felines have two types of stereotype. The big cats tend to be associated with a rather dominating personality. Not so much a desire for control but a desire for attention. The way they go about it is opposite of the smaller cats who are often cute with playful personalities.

Otters are supposed to be playful, happy go lucky characters. They can sometimes rival foxes in being promiscuous. 

Reptiles are often associated with not just vore but anti-social personalities. Dragons(Western ones usually) in general tend to be desire positions of power and have very over-inflated egos. They can be aggressive and demand complete control. They can very well be control freaks. They can also be highly unpleasant to be around unless you hold their favor and don't always get along with other dragons. Non western type dragons tend to deviate completely from the usual stereotype but have no real one of their own.

Insect fursonas, I've heard someone refer to them as "cold" fursonas. What ever that means, I don't know.

Birds are supposed to be rambunctious characters. I can't think of much else right now.


----------



## Cain (Jan 2, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Hybrids: indecisive and uncreative.


:c


----------



## Attaman (Jan 2, 2012)

Humans are filled with about twenty gallons of blood and have bodies made of wet tissue, amazing racists, empathy is a recessive gene that has a frequency of one:tCast (tCast being however many humans are in that comic arc / fiction chapter), intelligence is directly connected to empathy, and the only thing in the Universe that's more unjustifiably spiteful than a herring (this is not to say herrings are extraordinarily spiteful, but that everything ELSE is completely innocent and justified in their actions, unless of course the filthy turncoat Hyooman Sympathizer). Bonus points if Humanity is a race of idiotic savants smart enough to make atomic bombs, Space!APC's, and virus' / experiments that turn people into Furry Super Soldiers, but doesn't have the intelligence to find a 10' anthropomorphic dragon hiding in a major city and publicly serving as a mercenary (extra bonus points if called "furcenary").

But to be fair, if you remove "Amazing Racist", slightly increase empathy frequency, and remove the "Furry" aspect of Super Soldiers, you have your typical Sci-Fi villain faction (and all three removals are optional, one or more may remain).


----------



## Whorse (Jan 3, 2012)

Horses: Go Big Or Go Home ^_-


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 3, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Humans are filled with about twenty gallons of blood and have bodies made of wet tissue, amazing racists, empathy is a recessive gene that has a frequency of one:tCast (tCast being however many humans are in that comic arc / fiction chapter), intelligence is directly connected to empathy, and the only thing in the Universe that's more unjustifiably spiteful than a herring (this is not to say herrings are extraordinarily spiteful, but that everything ELSE is completely innocent and justified in their actions, unless of course the filthy turncoat Hyooman Sympathizer). Bonus points if Humanity is a race of idiotic savants smart enough to make atomic bombs, Space!APC's, and virus' / experiments that turn people into Furry Super Soldiers, but doesn't have the intelligence to find a 10' anthropomorphic dragon hiding in a major city and publicly serving as a mercenary (extra bonus points if called "furcenary").
> 
> But to be fair, if you remove "Amazing Racist", slightly increase empathy frequency, and remove the "Furry" aspect of Super Soldiers, you have your typical Sci-Fi villain faction (and all three removals are optional, one or more may remain).



They're also the everyman or jack-of-all trades species, often specializing in nothing, but having small bonuses in everything. Or even just complete access to any class or ability. "Adaptable" is a word I hear a lot to describe humans. That's mostly a fantasy trope, though.

Moogles are tiny and annoying.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 3, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Humans are filled with about twenty gallons of blood and have bodies made of wet tissue


Human anatomy according to anime


----------



## Aetius (Jan 3, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Human anatomy according to anime



Dont' forget Breasts that are half the size of your body mass. :v


----------



## ladybluekodiac (Jan 3, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Dont' forget Breasts that are half the size of your body mass. :v


So not everyone is really built that way?


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 3, 2012)

> Moogles are tiny and annoying.



They also have this obnoxious tendency to NOT dance Sun Song when I want them to thus wiping my party during a critical boss battle.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 3, 2012)

apparently huskies are sluts


----------



## ladybluekodiac (Jan 3, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> apparently huskies are sluts


Or they just joke around


----------



## Aidy (Jan 3, 2012)

ladybluekodiac said:


> Or they just joke around



when it comes to yiff, we don't joke around :V


----------



## PapayaShark (Jan 3, 2012)

German shepherd= Gay nazis or police.


----------



## Cain (Jan 3, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> German shepherd= Gay nazis or police.


Mmm...


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 3, 2012)

Bunnies are sluts.
Foxes are sluts.
Huskies are sluts.
Dragons are sluts with mental issues.

Really, I guess you could just add "slut" to everything furry in general.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 3, 2012)

Not Chipmunks. They're just nuts. 
Avians think they are better than everyone else.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 3, 2012)

Wolves are wanna-be bad asses with white guilt.
Huskies: Dog fuckers with white guilt. :V


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 3, 2012)

Anything with bright and wacky colours (except for ponies) are teenagers trying to make their fursona original and interesting.
Machines, Photons, and other wacky things are people trying desperately to be different.
Purple means the person is a Eastern Australian who like keytars.

There are still a few that haven't been mentioned:
Citra
Tasmanian Devil

Anyone care to do those?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 3, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> Citra


Have you seen a female citra? All citras are gay.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 3, 2012)

The only two I've seen are Azure and Ruppel both of which look high to me, so I suppose they are druggies with wacky family problems.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jan 3, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> There are still a few that haven't been mentioned:
> Citra
> Tasmanian Devil
> 
> Anyone care to do those?



Fay V did the tasmanian devil.

Citra= Flamboyant gay sparklefoxes.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 3, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Fay V did the tasmanian devil.
> 
> Citra= Flamboyant gay sparklefoxes.


I don't remember Fay ever being a Tasmanian Devil. Deo is, though.

From what I can tell, Citras are foxes whos only purpose in life is to have gay sex. Completely redundant IMO, but to each their own.

Also Felines=Lazy.


----------



## BRN (Jan 3, 2012)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> I don't remember Fay ever being a Tasmanian Devil. Deo is, though.
> 
> From what I can tell, Citras are foxes whos only purpose in life is to have gay sex. Completely redundant IMO, but to each their own.
> 
> Also Felines=Lazy.




No, you misread. Fay _did_ the Tasmanian. 
In bed. At MFF.


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 3, 2012)

Fay V: Post 9 said:
			
		

> tasmanian devils=RAGE



Here it is.


----------



## Misfit-creature (Jan 3, 2012)

Taurs and cruxs?

Hippos, cows, skunks anyone?


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 3, 2012)

Hippos to me would be lazy
Cows seem to be social but don't stand out
Skunks has been done (like disgusting things)


----------



## Misfit-creature (Jan 3, 2012)

have taurs, cruxs, and anteaters been done?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 3, 2012)

taurs are "ohgodwhat"


----------



## DaniSkunk (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh why do skunks have to have the stereotypes they do >!>


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 3, 2012)

Crux is a constellation so I guess people trying to be different and creative.
Anteaters would be quiet.


----------



## Azure (Jan 3, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> The only two I've seen are Azure and Ruppel both of which look high to me, so I suppose they are druggies with wacky family problems.


I am the antithesis of what a good citra should be. If you can find porn of me, I'm doing it wrong. Also, yes, I am a druggie, with wacky family problems x3


----------



## Slyther_Whitewing (Jan 3, 2012)

Ferrets = Contortionists who also have a fascination with shiny things and tentacles.

Lions = Have a long fetish list, dominance grabbers, prone to cause drama shitstorms in online rpgs

Daemons = Enjoy transformation and enslaving, some have pyrophilia and or necrophilia.  Have a preference for humans but consider themselves furry so they can have an unlimited supply of foxbutt.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 3, 2012)

Inciatus said:


> Anything with bright and wacky colours (except for ponies) are teenagers trying to make their fursona original and interesting.
> Machines, Photons, and other wacky things are people trying desperately to be different.
> Purple means the person is a Eastern Australian who like keytars.
> 
> ...


And crocs are once again forgotten, boohoo, bawww, etc.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Jan 3, 2012)

I've found at least two other people with badger characters who are into history and military stuff/aesthetics. Maybe there's something there.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 3, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> And crocs are once again forgotten, boohoo, bawww, etc.


Crocs and gators are too snappy and aggressive.


----------



## ADF (Jan 3, 2012)

OfficerBadger said:


> I've found at least two other people with badger characters who are into history and military stuff/aesthetics. Maybe there's something there.



Military stuff?

Mongrels has a nazi badger. I wouldn't of considered badger = military unless you mentioned it.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 3, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> They're eating her! Then they're going to eat me! Oh my goooood I can't wait!


I did not expect a troll 2 reference in this thread. I applaud you.

Anyways, dragons are socially awkward creepers. I don't think that one has been posted yet.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 3, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Anyways, dragons are socially awkward creepers. I don't think that one has been posted yet.



I would be ashamed if no one had pointed out their tendency to totally sperg out all the time.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 3, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Anyways, dragons are socially awkward creepers. I don't think that one has been posted yet.




That's "Western" dragons, you promiscuous vulpine. :V
Western dragons are the one two tend to fall off of the "Fluff Truck" and hit their head on the tarmac..very hard.

Eastern Dragons are self-absorbed "know-it-alls", with half of them being weaboo Narutards. :V


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Jan 3, 2012)

Sparkledogs/Sparkleanimals- emos, scene kids, new furries who want to be "unique" or "Special", stereotype-carrying furries.

Odd Species (myself included)- want to be "unique" and try to avoid stereotypes at all costs.


FAF Furries- Sarcastic, carry rabies, but deep down mostly welcoming. Much like a cult, initiate rather brutally but fairly for their standards. Find Furry as a hobby and not a lifestyle. Passively try to rid new members of the stereotypes they either portray or believe true. Bite hard. Often drink tea.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 3, 2012)

Grae Sparrowkin said:


> Sparkledogs/Sparkleanimals- emos, scene kids, new furries who want to be "unique" or "Special", stereotype-carrying furries.
> 
> Odd Species (myself included)- want to be "unique" and try to avoid stereotypes at all costs.
> 
> ...



I am a mage, and I've had my shots. :V
And no, I do not cut myself, but I do enjoy tea. :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 3, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's "Western" dragons, you promiscuous vulpine. :V
> Western dragons are the one two tend to fall off of the "Fluff Truck" and hit their head on the tarmac..very hard.
> 
> Eastern Dragons are self-absorbed "know-it-alls", with half of them being weaboo Narutards. :V



How dare you call me a slut! >=[

Also sounds like you're speaking from experience from the last part. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 3, 2012)

Mentova said:


> How dare you call me a slut! >=[
> 
> Also sounds like you're speaking from experience from the last part. :V



She gave me the evil eye several blocks away for that comment. :V


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 3, 2012)

Gryphons/hippogryphs often fall into sparkledog-esque territory since they can pick-and-choose their mammal/bird mix to be gaudy as hell. Doesn't seem to be very popular anymore though. 

Most obscure antelop people are really cool, assuming they actually stick with it.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 3, 2012)

Grae Sparrowkin;2803729

FAF Furries- Sarcastic said:
			
		

> I've only been here for 3 days and I can pretty much vouch for this.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 3, 2012)

Grae Sparrowkin said:


> Often drink tea.


I don't drink tea. >>
Otters nowadays are just as big as sluts as foxes and wolves.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 3, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Moogles are tiny and annoying.



"Let me carry the chalice!", "I am tired, you carry the chalice for a while.", "Let me carry the chalice!" >:T

Sloths and anteaters tend to be introverts, while otters and huskies are just the opposite. Secretary birds, herons, and cranes are uppity, reserved, and snobbish. Squirrels and chipmunks are hyperactive, but productive. Bears are protective, fierce, and have a tendency to procrastinate. Geckos and tree frogs are cheerful and helpful, as are toucans, and colorful parrot varieties. Jackdaws, ravens, and crows have a morbid sense of humor and tend to join mobs, while their cousin, the blue jay, is a trickster and a thief.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey guys what's the kitty-ferret stereotype :3c


----------



## brandot (Jan 4, 2012)

I think Huskies fall into the "get into crazy shenanigans with other huskies" type. They always seemed to be paired up with other huskies at all times. And usually male.


But I don't think anyone complains about it.


----------



## ONEintheinfinite (Jan 4, 2012)

For second I didn't know what the fuck you guys were talking but now I see the problem, it's completely understandable how a community like *this* where a large number of individuals live their lives schizophrenic-ally through their fursona might come to believe others are stereotyping "their" species.
And in some ways you're correct because human being love themselves and they like to put human like aspects into whatever they want, this is how you get phrase like "sly as a fox", "you mah dog" etc. This is very common in animation and comics a fun way to think about is horoscopes which I assume 99% of you believe in, if you want to create a fun and silly character instead of writing and entire biography about them you simply make them a dog or any other creature people associate those characteristics with.

Kinda of figured most furries knew this since most of the population is either wolves (loyalty,teamwork, mystery), foxes (witty, sneaky, sexy) and cats (doechebags/jk).


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 4, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Crocs and gators are too snappy and aggressive.


That probable suits me, yes.

It seems like a lot of them also has a chub/fat fetish. I don't... but I certainly don't mind the presence of that sort of artwork. >_>


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 4, 2012)

Bears: masculine, hideously fat, lazy, prone to random acts of violence, sexually dominant, gluttonous, dumb.


----------



## morphology (Jan 4, 2012)

I would love to someday, if possible, engineer a really bizarre fursona stereotype, like:

-caterpillars are successful businessmen
-Mackerel and other commercially-used fish are poor dancers
-Tapirs write lots of fanfiction

etc.


----------



## SacrificerPS3 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm a wolf, but not necessarily a loner.  (might be a different story when I get my suit in a few months)


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 4, 2012)

SacrificerPS3 said:


> (might be a different story when I get my suit in a few months)


How does that work?


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 4, 2012)

ONEintheinfinite said:


> For second I didn't know what the fuck you guys were talking but now I see the problem, it's completely understandable how a community like *this* where a large number of individuals live their lives schizophrenic-ally through their fursona might come to believe others are stereotyping "their" species.
> And in some ways you're correct because human being love themselves and they like to put human like aspects into whatever they want, this is how you get phrase like "sly as a fox", "you mah dog" etc. This is very common in animation and comics a fun way to think about is horoscopes which I assume 99% of you believe in, if you want to create a fun and silly character instead of writing and entire biography about them you simply make them a dog or any other creature people associate those characteristics with.
> 
> Kinda of figured most furries knew this since most of the population is either wolves (loyalty,teamwork, mystery), foxes (witty, sneaky, sexy) and cats (doechebags/jk).



I don't think we take this as seriously as you seem to think we take this. 

Not here anyways. 

These stereotypes are more like running jokes that occur because of common, observable trends. 

And what do horoscopes have to do with anything?


----------



## Tango (Jan 4, 2012)

Lucky for me Florida panthers are the Jimmy Buffets of the fandom.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 4, 2012)

So far:

Wolf: bad ass wannabe loner types; white guilt; Dogfuckers :V
Huskies: Gay Dogfuckers; usually into BDSM :V
Coyoties: White guilt; Usually below the poverty line; potheads :V
Foxes: Cum guzzling sluts and dick warmers (And sometimes dog fuckers) :V
Maned wolves: Trying too hard to be foxes; stuck up asswipes :V
Otters: More flexible sluts; power hungry; potheads; whiteguilt

Lions: Dominatring dramawhores; Potheads :V
Tigers: (See lions); Gay; Muscle fetishists :V
Bears: Fat Pedophiles; white guilt :V
Pandas: Chubby chasers. :V
Racoons: Shady raver types; potheads; white guilt :V
Domesticated cats: Introverted sluts; Lazy; stuck up asswipes :V


Lemurs: Hyperactive introverts. :V
Monkeys: People only choose this because they want to be something nearly human, but not. :V

Gators: Snappy PMSers :V
Crocs: See gators :V

Kangaroos: Trying too hard to be cool; has a deviant fascination with feet :V
Deer: White guilt vegans. :V
Antelopes: See Deer :V
Tasmanian Devils: need anger management :V
Bulls: Muscle fetshists; into BDSM; using raeg to be edgy; makes lame tauren jokes :V

Western Dragons: Sociopaths; New age flufftards; Has Dissociative identity disorder as well as some learning diabilites:V
Eastern: Know-it-all assholes; Weaboos; Flufftards; White guilt :V








Unsilenced said:


> I don't think we take this as seriously as you seem to think we take this.
> 
> Not here anyways.
> 
> ...



He's trying to be trollish in a den full of trolls.
Enjoy pissing into a sea of piss, amirite?





Tango_D said:


> Lucky for me Florida panthers are the Jimmy Buffets of the fandom.



You mean overrated?


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 4, 2012)

Zeke, you forgot Kangaroos are foot fetishists.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 4, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Zeke, you forgot Kangaroos are foot fetishists.



Oh damn, adding that. :V


----------



## Carnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> So far:
> 
> Wolf: bad ass wannabe loner types; white guilt; Dogfuckers :V
> Huskies: Gay Dogfuckers; usually into BDSM :V
> ...



Too many V's ahhhh can't take it.

Also what could be a stereotype for hybrids? Tryhards? Do their best to be unique but just end up either bland or horrid?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 4, 2012)

EggCarton said:


> Also what could be a stereotype for hybrids? Tryhards? Do their best to be unique but just end up either bland or horrid?



hi im right here


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 4, 2012)

EggCarton said:


> Too many V's ahhhh can't take it.





Yet the "White guilt" doesn't set you off for too many.
Sorry...Whitenoise is rubbing off on me.



> Also what could be a stereotype for hybrids? Tryhards? Do their best to be unique but just end up either bland or horrid?


Trying to hard to be cool; emos; can't decide/Overdoing it; attention whoring douches :V


----------



## Carnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> hi im right here



But you have no flaming negatives that I've seen so far ; ;



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yet the "White guilt" doesn't set you off for too many.
> Sorry...Whitenoise is rubbing off on me.



No amount of iteration can emphasize the amount of "White guilt" I've seen in the fandom enough. :V


----------



## Cyril (Jan 4, 2012)

Zeke you missed red pandas what about red pandas you should add red pandas in other news lurking this thread without posting now because I find it amusing except well now I am posting so that's a lie


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 4, 2012)

EggCarton said:


> But you have no flaming negatives that I've seen so far ; ;



dube im so ofendid



Cyril said:


> Zeke you missed red pandas what about red pandas you should add red pandas in other news lurking this thread without posting now because I find it amusing except well now I am posting so that's a lie



Grouchy all the time :3c


----------



## Takun (Jan 4, 2012)

Shibas are cool dudes.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 4, 2012)

Takun said:


> Shibas are cool dudes.



And possums are cooler.


----------



## Lazykins (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't have anything else to say except for reiterating how Huskies are stereotyped as sluts.

Which is why I tried to make a Husky-Corgi Mix to break from the stereotype. >: -Runs about reveling in his short stature-


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 4, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Zeke you missed red pandas what about red pandas you should add red pandas in other news lurking this thread without posting now because I find it amusing except well now I am posting so that's a lie



They are also sluts and a vector for breeding STDs.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jan 5, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> How does that work?



Fursuiters: Creepy, perverted, socially akward virgins dryhumping random people. Everybody else run away from them :V


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 5, 2012)

Wolves are either evil or beings of perfection. Oh, and all canines are bisexual whores.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 5, 2012)

There is no Citra 'stereotype'; it's common knowledge!

Here's a stereotype.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 5, 2012)

Does anyone have a stereotype about western Dragons that isn't socially awkward? :V


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 5, 2012)

All taurs are intended to be the living embodiment of macro shitting dick nipples.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 5, 2012)

Hyenas are assholes.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 5, 2012)

That goats are either evil or just simply mean.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 5, 2012)

Lunar said:


> That goats are either evil or just simply mean.



Those two traits seem suspiciously like the same thing!


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 5, 2012)

And not one mention of sharks still...


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 5, 2012)

Lunar said:


> That goats are either evil or just simply mean.


Goats are overrated hipsters. Except Lacus. 

Sheeps forever. :>


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 6, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> And lemme add that wolves are pretty much composed of teenagers that think they're original.
> 
> Also, RP sluts.
> 
> I feel no shame in demoting my species, because...well...all of the above statements are completely true.


Is it weird that I was mildly offended at the fact that we need to feel original, until I saw your species is listed as Fennecwolf?

It just reminded me of the whole "Oh, you're black, you can be racist" type of thinking.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Jan 6, 2012)

Sharks and piranhas (are there any piranhafolk?) are like sergals for vore except they only like it when it is underwater. Examples: Every single horror movie that has them in it is about them eating people.

Skunks have an odor fetish.

Octopuses and squids <3 spaghetti breakfast

Cuttlefish and snakes are hypnotism addicts.

Hippos have a love of fat.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 6, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Goats are overrated hipsters. Except Lacus.
> 
> Sheeps forever. :>



And Mordecai.  You forgot Mordecai.  :<
You've also inspired me to start working on a sheep character.


----------



## Deo (Jan 6, 2012)

yukiyouko said:


> male/herm characters are representative of my desire to fit in


I only wish you could feel my dissaproval. I will have to leave you with this instead, so that you may see my rage:





Of course, this only proves beyond a doubt that the stereotype for tasmanian devils is 100% absolutely true. All of them are rage-aholic hyper-aggressive sociopaths!


----------



## veeno (Jan 6, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Wolves=
> 
> Option A: Emo people
> Option B: Scary people
> Option C: People who get tired easily from thinking.


i am none of these things.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 6, 2012)

That wolves and foxes do nothing but do murry purry yiffy stuff.





That's not exactly a stereotype as much as it is truth.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 6, 2012)

Lunar said:


> That's not exactly a stereotype as much as it is truth.


Stereotypes can be either overarching truths, or applicable to only the few loudest.
There's a reason they're bullshit.


----------



## DW_ (Jan 6, 2012)

Lunar said:


> That's not exactly a stereotype as much as it is truth.



you_are_an_idiot.swf


----------



## Bread (Jan 6, 2012)

I chose a dog as my fursona because I'm generally very affectionate..and not very bright


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 6, 2012)

Humans are evil, just because they're humans.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 6, 2012)

Bear - Fat fetishist
Wolf - MAJESTICK SPIRITUAL OTEHRKIN
Fox - Slut
Rabbit - Like fox but less slutty
Skunk - Skunk-spray fetishist
Dragon - fucking insane
GSD - real GSDs are yiffyaff 
Husky - Like a fox mixed with a GSD

Name more and ill tell you more


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 6, 2012)

Clayton said:


> Bear - Fat fetishist
> Wolf - MAJESTICK SPIRITUAL OTEHRKIN
> Fox - Slut
> Rabbit - Like fox but less slutty
> ...



Anything for Snow Leopards? 

Also, only stereotype I knew before reading the thread was, foxes are slutty, which has been said alot already >.>


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 6, 2012)

gokorahn said:


> Anything for Snow Leopards?


THe only one I met was a delightful gay sextoy.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 6, 2012)

gokorahn said:


> Anything for Snow Leopards?



I hear they are the most faggody faggots.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 6, 2012)

Kangaroos = boxers, both amateur and professional.


----------



## veeno (Jan 6, 2012)

So because im a wolf i am lonely?


----------



## Spatel (Jan 6, 2012)

lizards are lazy bastards

so lazy, they don't even go back to read threads to see if the thing they're going to post has been posted yet


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 7, 2012)

Clayton said:


> GSD - real GSDs are yiffyaff



What is

A GSD


----------



## brandot (Jan 7, 2012)

German shepherd dog.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 7, 2012)

gokorahn said:


> Anything for Snow Leopards?
> 
> Also, only stereotype I knew before reading the thread was, foxes are slutty, which has been said alot already >.>



MAJESTICK FAGGOTS


----------



## Cain (Jan 7, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> THe only one I met was a delightful gay sextoy.


D: (kinda true)



Crusader Mike said:


> I hear they are the most faggody faggots.


D: (also kinda true)


Clayton said:


> MAJESTICK FAGGOTS



D: (what)

Why y'all gotta hate the snow leopards?
They're awesome. Although I do admit they're mostly gay.
Good thing I picked a SL for a large part of my fursona.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 7, 2012)

Snow Leopards are gay. Deal with it 8)


----------



## Cain (Jan 7, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Snow Leopards are gay. Deal with it 8)


Shut up.
Vorefag.
:V


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

Anything for rats yet?.....

Those vile bastards.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2012)

Ponies are manbabies.


----------



## Takun (Jan 7, 2012)

I saw my like 10th shiba on fa today.

Hipsters.  Every fucking last one of them.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Jan 7, 2012)

Takun said:


> I saw my like 10th shiba on fa today.
> 
> Hipsters.  Every fucking last one of them.



Yeah, but you were doing that before it was cool, right?


----------



## Spooxy (Jan 7, 2012)

What's the word on Squirrels?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 7, 2012)

Spooxy said:


> What's the word on Squirrels?


Severe ADHD.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jan 7, 2012)

Generally speaking, sergals = voring the woodland creatures.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2012)

Spooxy said:


> What's the word on Squirrels?


Bikes.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 7, 2012)

Spooxy said:


> What's the word on Squirrels?


Bird's the word!
Squirrels are just as nuts as chipmunks.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 7, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Bikes.


Goddammit, why is this post so damn funny? xD


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 7, 2012)

TameraAli said:


> I noticed earlier with bears that the stereotype seems to be big, chubby guys.  Bulls and such are muscle-men, wolves are often god-bodies, male and female (Or maybe that's just a stereotype in general..).  Anyway, I don't get around the site enough to really determine many of them, so I thought I'd ask.
> 
> Anthro species stereotypes, I should say.



I think the only reason i consider a bear to be a big chubby guy is because saying you like bears in a certain context can mean you like big hairy (possibly gay) men. 

I also consider monkeys to be hairy guys but maybe that's because my boyfriend is so hairy (and I draw him as a monkey).

Bunnies tend to be either slutty or cracky (like crazy).


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 26, 2012)

Won't let this thread die until I hear what you guys have to say about PokÃ©/Digi-furries.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 26, 2012)

Poke-furs: Uncreative
Digi-furs: Also unceative but think they're creative for choosing Digimon over Pokemon.


----------



## Luventius (Jan 26, 2012)

Jackals are direct descendants from Anubis, or are suppose to worship Anubis/Amun-Ra/idc -.- .
Next time you meet a jackal (highly unlikely), DON'T ask such question(s).


----------



## Suimin (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone know anything about minks? Or are they lopped in with weasels/ferrets?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a couple I'm curious about-

Are silver foxes less slutty? or am I crazy? Because it seems like every slutfox is a red fox.

What's the stereotype for gryphons?


----------



## Luventius (Jan 27, 2012)

Foxes in general are slutty, but indeed when you break it down into groups the Red Fox is the sluttiest.
Meaning, you're not a sterotype, Moonfall. ^^ Or maybe you are, who knows...
Gryphons...I believe there's still a dispute whether or not fantasy creatures are considered furry.
(Opinion: ) Gryphons are slutty(<--this word is getting rather tiresome), but less so than huskies/foxes, I believe?


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 27, 2012)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I have a couple I'm curious about-
> 
> Are silver foxes less slutty? or am I crazy? Because it seems like every slutfox is a red fox.
> 
> What's the stereotype for gryphons?



Gryphons have a tendency to be _VERY ANGRY_, and post videos of themselves ranting about things. :y


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, I'm not slutty, and neither is Bir, the only other silver fox I'm aware of. So I was curious.

Red foxes are crazy slutfox though.

I definitely see the very angry for the gryphons. I also think they have addictive personalities and a tendency to get nasty with people and hurt those they love. They can appear very kind but have a bad temper.


----------



## anghellic9 (Jan 27, 2012)

what about the slut level of fennec foxes? since moonfall brought it up.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 27, 2012)

I find this intresting, even though I know it isn't true in all cases. A sort of reverse zodiac where we (perhaps unconsciously) choose the sign based on ourselves, so I looked through and collected all the data gathered so far into one place:

Cats- cunning, sly, mysterious, fun, intellient, proud, lazy.
..females often dominatrixes
...smaller domestic cats- laidback yet playful
...larger cats- dominating and seeking attention
....tigers-liking for large muscles
....lions-tend to seek or cause drama

dogs-playful, cheerful, welcoming, dumb, fun
..wolves- outgoing, unoriginal, often emo/teenager, wanna-be badasses
...some like being alone
...others in close packs-loyalty, very welcoming and accepting of other wolves
..foxes-witty, sneaky, slutty
..coyotes-spiritual
..huskies-extroverted, slutty, into orgies
..german shepherd- show-off

dragons- bad-asses, stuck-up, insane, socially awkward
..eastern- self-absorbed know-it-alls
..western- power hungry, aggressive, attention seeking, care mostly for other dragons

bears-big, chubby, violent, aggressive
bulls-like large muscles
horses-thing for oversized genetalia, headstrong, wild, strange
kangaroos-liking for paws
ponies-friendly, into trends and cliques
alligators/crocodiles- angry and aggressive
chipmunks/squirrels- nutty
tasmanian devils-angry
rabbits-liking for paws, sex obsessed
rodents- shy or getting into others' business
otters- payful, promiscuous, extroverted
birds-rambunctuous, think they're better than others
skunks-like disgusting things
ferrets-contortionists, like shiny things and tentacles
caterpillars- make successful businessmen
sergals/snakes/sharks/pirhanas-into vore

shapeshifters/hybrids- non-conformist, indecisive, uncreative
bright colours/cyborgs- tying too hard to be unique and interesting


And I want to reitterate, this is just a collection of what other people have said, and does not necessarily represent my opinion on such matters.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jan 27, 2012)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I definitely see the very angry for the gryphons. I also think they have addictive personalities and a tendency to get nasty with people and hurt those they love. They can appear very kind but have a bad temper.



You didn't get it, did you?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 27, 2012)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Well, I'm not slutty, and neither is Bir, the only other silver fox I'm aware of. So I was curious.
> 
> Red foxes are crazy slutfox though.
> 
> I definitely see the very angry for the gryphons. I also think they have addictive personalities and a tendency to get nasty with people and hurt those they love. They can appear very kind but have a bad temper.


silver foxes attempt to say "look at me i'm not a slutfox" but they really are, with the addition of being attention whores.

that pretty much goes for all variations of red fox (a silver fox isn't its own species, just a red fox with a different coat color).


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 27, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> You didn't get it, did you?


Nope, he didn't.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jan 27, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Gryphons have a tendency to be _VERY ANGRY_, and post videos of themselves ranting about things. :y


2 the ranting gryphon ftw.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 27, 2012)

Cows: dim-witted fatasses.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 27, 2012)

snow leopards tend to be feminine.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 27, 2012)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> 2 the ranting gryphon ftw.



Nothing funnier than a _Three Cheese Baby_â„¢ to make your day better, guaranteed or your *MOTHERFUCKING MONEY BACK, GODAAAAAAAMMIIIIIIT*.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 27, 2012)

Lunar said:


> Cows: dim-witted fatasses.


Cows: Always with breasts bigger than their bodies.


----------



## neweinstein (Jan 27, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> Cats- cunning, sly, mysterious, fun, intellient, proud, lazy.
> ...larger cats- dominating and seeking attention
> ....lions-tend to seek or cause drama



I can live with that ... not far from reality



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> snow leopards tend to be feminine.



... but not all of them ;-)

EIN


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 27, 2012)

Judeo-Christian dogma aside, I'm curious to hear the fandom's view on snakes.

Neither Paula Abdul nor Mike Mareen did them any favors.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 27, 2012)

i can't stand neon fur colors

it's the furry version of scene hair :V


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 27, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Judeo-Christian dogma aside, *I'm curious to hear the fandom's view on snakes.*
> 
> Neither Paula Abdul nor Mike Mareen did them any favors.



They come in two forms; solid and liquid. The latter is egotistical, likes to undress himself and others in public, and holds a grudge for a long time. Generally one of those 'immortal' ones. The former chain smokes, sneaks around, and hits on all of the chicks. Usually has a fetish for hiding in weird places, like cardboard boxes, cabinets, and behind shelving units.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jan 27, 2012)

neweinstein said:


> ... but not all of them ;-)



Who are you trying to kid ;o


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 28, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> They come in two forms; solid and liquid. The latter is egotistical, likes to undress himself and others in public, and holds a grudge for a long time. Generally one of those 'immortal' ones. The former chain smokes, sneaks around, and hits on all of the chicks. Usually has a fetish for hiding in weird places, like cardboard boxes, cabinets, and behind shelving units.



"Creeper Goths" work as a simple term for them. :V


----------



## anghellic9 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Cows: Always with breasts bigger than their bodies.


 I'm ok with this


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 29, 2012)

Bears tend to be ultra dominatingHorses are take the damn thing or fuck yourselfCanids are slutsFelines are sluts too


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 29, 2012)

Lonely Bear said:


> Bears tend to be ultra dominatingHorses are take the damn thing or fuck yourselfCanids are slutsFelines are sluts too


Kodiak Bears don't know how to use periods and spaces at the end of sentences.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 29, 2012)

Dragons are intelligent, cultured, and wise, but are at the same time narcissistic, are showy, practice some sort of acknowledgedly fakey and weird religion (thus attracting the "I cast my magicks at bullies" crowd), and are elitists. They almost always have some mary sue god-power over the elements or fuck, even space-time, and are characterized with no flaws whatsoever. I call it "Dragon Sue."


----------



## Lunar (Jan 29, 2012)

Sparkledogs are irritating as fuck.

WAIT, THAT'S NOT A STEREOTYPE!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 29, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> They come in two forms; solid and liquid. The latter is egotistical, likes to undress himself and others in public, and holds a grudge for a long time. Generally one of those 'immortal' ones. The former chain smokes, sneaks around, and hits on all of the chicks. Usually has a fetish for hiding in weird places, like cardboard boxes, cabinets, and behind shelving units.


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 29, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> Kodiak Bears don't know how to use periods and spaces at the end of sentences.


I completely forgot. Then again I was using a wii to type all of that.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 29, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> awesome snip


 c Tehee!   It is true, no?


----------



## ONEintheinfinite (Jan 31, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> I don't think we take this as seriously as you seem to think we take this.
> 
> Not here anyways.
> 
> ...


Exactly


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 31, 2012)

-Kangaroos always have pouches. And supposedly have foot fetishes. Also somehow inflation fetishes. (Seriously, *WHERE* did *THAT* come from?) 
-Skunks are always into stink torture, or fluffy tail hugging.
-Crocs are into vore, or inflatables.
-Dragons are everywhere.
-Horses are always into bondage or pony play. (Seriously, I've only seen a handful of horse fursonae that were *not* appearing in some kind of bondage pic.)


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 31, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> fursonae



How is this the first time I've ever seen someone use that word? I've been meaning to slip it in somewhere, but never gotten around to it. Sorry, little off topic there. 

Anyways, from what I've seen of the inflation stuff it's mostly dogs, wolves and dragons.
Then again, so is almost everything else...


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> -Kangaroos always have pouches. And supposedly have foot fetishes. Also somehow inflation fetishes. (Seriously, *WHERE* did *THAT* come from?)


what i don't understand - why would you pick a kangaroo for a foot fetish? their feet are really really weird
and most people who choose that don't even keep kangaroo feet, they just turn its feet into paws because that is totally how it works


----------



## Cain (Jan 31, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> what i don't understand - why would you pick a kangaroo for a foot fetish? their feet are really really weird
> and most people who choose that don't even keep kangaroo feet, they just turn its feet into paws because that is totally how it works


Mebbeh 'cause 'Roos have massive feet? Idk.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2012)

When I think "massive feet" i think of rabbits but that's probably just me...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> what i don't understand - why would you pick a kangaroo for a foot fetish? their feet are really really weird
> and most people who choose that don't even keep kangaroo feet, they just turn its feet into paws because that is totally how it works


Don't you use SA smilies here >=[


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Don't you use SA smilies here >=[


the punchline is that bad dragon's forum uses them 

i just copy/pasted into imgur and poof |3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> the punchline is that bad dragon's forum uses them
> 
> i just copy/pasted into imgur and poof |3



Why bad dragon SA's emotes are sacred.

I hate you bad dragon >=[


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2012)

i love bad dragon

daily~


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> i love bad dragon
> 
> daily~



We get it shenzi you're a perv >=[


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2012)

Mentova said:


> We get it shenzi you're a perv >=[


aww don't be mad about it
hugs!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> aww don't be mad about it
> hugs!


I don't want to hug you, I don't wanna catch something. :C


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2012)

you'll catch the thing that makes you change your identity constantly


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 31, 2012)

Forgot to add:

Horse furries: Wierdos; white guilt; Horse fuckers. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2012)

horses are also compensating for something.

compensating _horribly._


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> you'll catch the thing that makes you change your identity constantly



And that is a fate I'd like to avoid.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 31, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> horses are also compensating for something.
> 
> compensating _horribly._



Dick size.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 31, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Dick size.


Let's point out the obvious joke! :V


----------



## Cain (Jan 31, 2012)

What's this talk about bad dragon? D:


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> What's this talk about bad dragon? D:


it's a wonderful magical place


----------



## Don (Jan 31, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> it's a wonderful magical place



Where the sphincters are stretched almost as wide as your wallet.


----------



## Xash (Jan 31, 2012)

my species has no stereotypes coz theres only 1 B3 nothing to compare to

wolves = family furs
foxes = lustful loners
dragons = obsessed with being dom
coons = dirty
felines and most bears = lazy
rabbits and rodents = shy
puppies and kittens = want love


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 1, 2012)

Xash said:


> my species has no stereotypes coz theres only 1 B3 nothing to compare to
> 
> wolves = family furs
> foxes = lustful loners
> ...




_*OH FUCK NO.*_ *>:C*
Why would you even post that?!


----------



## Xash (Feb 1, 2012)

its just the stereotype i get from them... >< iv only talked to a few and they all seem to like scat and other weird stuff


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 1, 2012)

Xash said:


> its just the stereotype i get from them... >< iv only talked to a few and they all seem to like scat and other weird stuff



I get the feeling that you have no clue how racist this sounds. 
At least I _really_ hope so.


----------



## Onnes (Feb 1, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> I get the feeling that you have no clue how racist this sounds.
> At least I _really_ hope so.



Location is Australia. I'm not sure they teach US racial slurs in compulsory schooling there.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 1, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Location is Australia. I'm not sure they teach US racial slurs in compulsory schooling there.



Aren't most racial slurs internationally known though? Surely the US's vernacular extends further than the nation's borders.


----------



## Xash (Feb 1, 2012)

im not trying to be racist... ;~; *hides in the corner*


----------



## Onnes (Feb 1, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Aren't most racial slurs internationally known though? Surely the US's vernacular extends further than the nation's borders.



The big slurs are probably known, sure, but more obscure ones? Personally, I've heard coon used to refer to raccoons countless times, whereas I can't recall ever hearing it actually used as a slur. It just doesn't see much popular use these days and therefore it probably doesn't have much presence internationally.


----------



## Xash (Feb 1, 2012)

oh now i see what your getting at o3o coon is used to insult aboriginals. i meant raccoons though...


----------



## Cain (Feb 1, 2012)

Don said:


> Where the sphincters are stretched almost as wide as your wallet.





Gavrill said:


> it's a wonderful magical place



Dear god I am sigging these two so badly when I get on my computer.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2012)

Xash said:


> im not trying to be racist... ;~; *hides in the corner*



*Racooon for future reference.
"Coon" is a derogatory word for black people.


----------



## Cain (Feb 1, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> *Racooon for future reference.
> "Coon" is a derogatory word for black people.


Seriously?
Must be a word confined to the USA. Never heard it before.
I've heard racoons being called 'Coons' many times before :\


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 1, 2012)

Xash said:


> oh now i see what your getting at o3o coon is used to insult aboriginals. i meant raccoons though...



You're still not off the hook, though :V


----------



## Weremagnus (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm interested to hear stereotypes for Foo Dogs / Chinese lions. I see a small trend of them every so often. HOW DO WE FEEL ABOUT THEM?

Someone mentioned rats earlier. I'd say rats are manipulative, sneaky, up to no good, slimy (personality wise, not physically covered in slime :U )
and crows are smart, tricky, slightly insane


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Seriously?
> Must be a word confined to the USA. Never heard it before.
> I've heard racoons being called 'Coons' many times before :\



It was created in the Southern States of the US.


----------



## Cain (Feb 1, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It was created in the Southern States of the US.


What a surprise.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> What a surprise.



Yep. :V

But that term is derogatory in itself when  reffering to Racoons anyway. The most I've seen of them is that they failed at trying to be a part of the rivethead/raver scene. :V


----------



## Kaibunny94 (Feb 1, 2012)

I dont have a feet thing and im a bunny ...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 1, 2012)

Kaibunny94 said:


> I dont have a feet thing and im a bunny ...




Bunnies don't have a foot fetish..
But they are into diaper/infantilism. :V


----------



## chewycuticle (Feb 1, 2012)

lions: dreadlocks
cow: maternal
bat: insane drunken sarcastic
pony: hyper
snow leopard: vain
regular leopard: ....actually pretty creative considering all the other leopards are snow version
capybara: sophisticated 
goat: horny but can't get laid. eats weird shit
dog:cute and fucking cool as fuck


----------



## Benufon (Feb 3, 2012)

wolf : distinguishable by their wild feature
fox  : a playful canid 
dog : friendly and domasticated 
reptile : I see some agression...
equine : associated with muscle
cat : is for woman


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 3, 2012)

Benufon said:


> cat : is for woman



I would like to disagree, I'm entirely for men myself.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> I would like to disagree, I'm entirely for men myself.



or ARE you?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 3, 2012)

Dragons: Obsessed with magic.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2012)

Dragons: Socially awkward weirdos. :V


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 3, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Cows are lactation fetishists.
> 
> edit: shit I thought this was species stereotype thread



Ok, I think I'm in the right thread this time.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 3, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> what i don't understand - why would you pick a kangaroo for a foot fetish? their feet are really really weird
> and most people who choose that don't even keep kangaroo feet, they just turn its feet into paws because that is totally how it works



Yeah, they actually look raelly *really* weird. :B They make their feet look like the kinds you see in cartoons. Same reason rabbits have paw pads. Err...I have friends with rabbits and have held them...they do not have pads.


----------



## PapayaShark (Feb 3, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> Same reason rabbits have paw pads. Err...I have friends with rabbits and have held them...they do not have pads.



Just furry and adorable c:

Pigs and rinos: fat fetish
Birds and reptiles: egg laying fetish


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 3, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> what i don't understand - why would you pick a kangaroo for a foot fetish? their feet are really really weird
> and most people who choose that don't even keep kangaroo feet, they just turn its feet into paws because that is totally how it works



I was just about to ask that. 

Here's the most logical conclusion I could conjure: IT'S THE SHOES.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 3, 2012)

Benufon said:


> equine : associated with muscle



Muscle structure. :v


----------



## Aidy (Feb 4, 2012)

why the hell would you put your credit card in a pocket on your shoe where you're LEAST LIKELY TO FEEL IT

>:C


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 4, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> why the hell would you put your credit card in a pocket on your shoe where you're LEAST LIKELY TO FEEL IT
> 
> >:C








So when they mug you, you'd still have it with ya? 

It's one thing to show a pic of it, it's another thing that people actually apply it.

When I first heard of these shoes, there was a joke about 'em that the only thing that would fit in those pockets were _condoms_. XP


----------



## nurematsu (Feb 6, 2012)

Big cats: dominant in general
Small cats: playful
Dogs: Social, enjoy group activities
Wolves: somewhat dominant, tend to organize groups or stick to themselves
Huskies: playful, promiscuous
Foxes: submissive, promiscuous, tricky
Coyotes: spiritual, nature-buffs, a bit wild
Otters: playful, easy-going, somewhat promiscuous
Ferrets: quirky, mischievous
Mice: submissive, shy
Rats: curious, adventurous
Bunnies: cute, sex-crazed
Horses: a bit cocky, dominant in bed
MLPonies: tools
Reptiles: Quirky, tend to have higher opinions of other reptiles than mammals
Dragons: egotistical, tend to be mentally unstable or socially awkward (See: Tumbles the Stair Dragon)
Other mythological beasts: again, egotistical
Insects: Strange, self-alienating


----------



## anghellic9 (Feb 6, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> So when they mug you, you'd still have it with ya?
> 
> It's one thing to show a pic of it, it's another thing that people actually apply it.
> 
> When I first heard of these shoes, there was a joke about 'em that the only thing that would fit in those pockets were _condoms_. XP



wow, I just now noticed the credit card.


----------



## Apri (Feb 7, 2012)

Most fish/cephalopod/etc characters are identified with just to be different. It's frustrating. I've never felt as close of a connection to an animal as I do pygmy seahorses, but every other exotic aquatic-themed fur seems to make them for attention. _Look at me, i'm an octopus, that's so cool right?_ I've personally known people who do that and it's just... sdklgjd;klsajg


----------



## AGNOSCO (Feb 7, 2012)

contrary to popular belief i don't do anal probing. 


well... that depends on how many i have to drink and what drugs ive been taking.

and i have quite a large probing device ^_^


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Feb 8, 2012)

Tyrannosaurs call all wolves "wolfy" which somehow does not cause confusion; they also try to convince dragons to drink bottled semen

Wait those aren't stereotypes, thats what happened

...

Actually dinosaur furries are surprisingly often either slutty or prudish 

Grey foxes aren't slutty, but they are rape machines, even when rendered unconscious


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 9, 2012)

^ And if they're sauropods (eg non raptors and tyrannosaurus. :B ) then they look fat.


----------



## Tha_Pig (Feb 13, 2012)

Pigs = lecherous and gluttonous

(Both absolutely true in my character's case)


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 14, 2012)

Dingoes have no stereotypes.

_Except stealing & eating babies._


----------



## Tha_Pig (Feb 14, 2012)

Andy Dingo Wolf said:


> Dingoes have no stereotypes.



Except eating babies.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Feb 14, 2012)

Huskies: Foxes that always have their tail lifted up.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 14, 2012)

HAXX said:


> Huskies: Foxes that always have their tail lifted up.


For eace of access, I presume?


----------



## Blutide (Feb 14, 2012)

Tiger dragons have weird jaws.


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Feb 15, 2012)

Coyotes are weird and a bit crazy.

We like it that way


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 15, 2012)

Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot said:


> Coyotes are weird and a bit crazy.
> 
> We like it that way



I heard Coyotes are the most intelligent.


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Feb 15, 2012)

Haru_Ray said:


> I heard Coyotes are the most intelligent.



too smart for our own good.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 15, 2012)

Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot said:


> too smart for our own good.


They must be planning a world takeover, I bet.


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Feb 15, 2012)

Haru_Ray said:


> They must be planning a world takeover, I bet.



haha yea,  uhh wait, who told you that?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2012)

Haru_Ray said:


> They must be planning a world takeover, I bet.



No otters are. Coyotes will be forcefully conscripted to slave in the fishing pools.


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Feb 15, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No otters are. Coyotes will be forcefully conscripted to slave in the fishing pools.



I should form the resistance now then.


----------



## Rika Creature (Feb 15, 2012)

So far Rika seems to be a big cat with the personality of a house cat.... I'm okay with that : D

What about cabbits tho? I mean _technically _they're hybrids, but they're also actual mythical creatures. IDK, weeaboos maybe since there are a lot of cabbits in anime?


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 15, 2012)

Rika_Kitty said:


> What about cabbits tho? I mean _technically _they're hybrids, but they're also actual mythical creatures. IDK, weeaboos maybe since there are a lot of cabbits in anime?



Slutty girly boys.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 16, 2012)

Rika_Kitty said:


> So far Rika seems to be a big cat with the personality of a house cat.... I'm okay with that : D
> 
> What about cabbits tho? I mean _technically _they're hybrids, but they're also actual mythical creatures. IDK, weeaboos maybe since there are a lot of cabbits in anime?


The only cabbit I ever knew showed me photos of his dick, I guess you can make something out of that.


----------



## Black-Rose333 (Feb 16, 2012)

All werewolves have long pointed ears and a long tail, not all have this.. My fursona is a werewolf but an extremely unique one at that.. :3


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 16, 2012)

For weeks I've been mulling over to say something about pitbulls, but the risk of saying something that would appear racist is too strong. Then it came to me:

Pitbulls: have almost no original content whatsoever, often taking crappy pop songs and spinning it with "sexy" Span-glish, thus becoming a massive hit in Latin America and beyond. Then there's the remixes... >_< 

Also:

Bodacious (as in really curvy, with pronounced... features) female reptiles: most likely herms or something. ("It's a trap!")
In fact this can be applied to bodacious furries as well. And doujin (fancomic) chicks.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 16, 2012)

Jackals are intelligent, inventive, survivalists who are very comfortable in the great outdoors. A least I can say this for me.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Mar 16, 2012)

Lynx have adorable ear tufts... Need I say more? Heh


----------



## Tybis (Mar 16, 2012)

Heh, that was almost a necro, ElectricBlue. ALMOST.

Most species seemed to have been covered...
I think hedge-pigs tend to be conservative and traditional, and are polite, quiet speakers with careful actions.


----------



## Aara (Mar 17, 2012)

Most dino furries are seen as hipsters that want to be different from the rest of the crowd.

...Unless if they're raptors.  Raptors are like the overpopulated wolf/canine equivalent of the dino scaly world.

And parasaurolophus scalies are sluts, lol.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Mar 17, 2012)

Aara said:


> And parasaurolophus scalies are sluts, lol.


What D:

My alt was going to be a parasaurolophus :c


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 17, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> What D:
> 
> My alt was going to be a parasaurolophus :c


Parasaurolophus fursonas are often stereotyped as having a name that cannot be pronounced by man. Parasopalubopolaurs?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Mar 17, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> Parasaurolophus fursonas are often stereotyped as having a name that cannot be pronounced by man. Parasopalubopolaurs?


At least it's not pachycephalosaurus.

Which, by the way, I've heard are very hard-headed.


----------



## LouyieBlu (Mar 20, 2012)

I would say that tigers are macho buff guys with short tempers, but my fursona is a Timid Tiger.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 20, 2012)

I find it funny how much the Coyote stereotype applies for me.


Alright, here's some sterotypes with only the Coyote one being true =P:


Coyote: A bit zany, spiritual, down to earth, and usually appreciative of nature
Wolves: Teenagers who want to be ferocious, or just go with the flow
Foxes: Yiff, yiff






(I used the name Prarie Wolf after a rather majestic coyote, and then I figured out it was another term for coyote. Works out.)


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 20, 2012)

Someone should make a thread on "Shamelessly plugging your Fursona's species". :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Someone should make a thread on "Shamelessly plugging your Fursona's species". :V


My species already has one... it's in off-topic.


----------



## Viridis (Mar 20, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I find it funny how much the Coyote stereotype applies for me.
> 
> 
> Coyote: A bit zany, spiritual, down to earth, and usually appreciative of nature




Weird.  You just described how others describe me in my daily life.



You are either a wizard, or I am this stereotype...


----------



## Winter Raptor (Mar 20, 2012)

For feral-shapen raptors: That they only think about nommin'! 



Aara said:


> Most dino furries are seen as hipsters that want to be different from the rest of the crowd.
> 
> ...Unless if they're raptors.  Raptors are like the overpopulated wolf/canine equivalent of the dino scaly world.



lol, hmmm I dunno about that. But I sat here thinking for the longest time on the anthro raptors and can't come up with any particular stereotype D:


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> My species already has one... it's in off-topic.



This thread? :3c


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> This thread? :3c


*smartass response detected*
this thread


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> *smartass response detected*
> this thread


WAIT

there's a difference?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> WAIT
> 
> there's a difference?


Yeah one has the immediate reaction by foxnews is they're sexual predators out for children, the other is bronies.....
Now I feel sad that foxnews really does think that of glb.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 21, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I find it funny how much the Coyote stereotype applies for me.
> 
> 
> Alright, here's some sterotypes with only the Coyote one being true =P:
> ...



You could have just said "White guilt" for coyotes and that would be the end of it. :V
Most coyote furs have white guilt. :V


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 22, 2012)

Hmmm. For me, I reckon there's:

Horses: Musclular, intelligent and Sexy.
Wolves: Slick, Suave and Sexy.
Cats: Cute, Playful and Sexy.
Dogs: Fun, Chilled-out and Often Sexy.
Birds: Beautiful, Elegant and Sexy.
Cows: ... Not sure I=P
Foxes: Sluts. Undeniably.
Bulls: Steroid-Pumped, Sex-Machines.


----------



## Cyril (Mar 22, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Hmmm. For me, I reckon there's:
> 
> Horses: Musclular, intelligent and Sexy.
> Wolves: Slick, Suave and Sexy.
> ...


Uuuuuuuuuuuuugh.
I hope you're being ironic.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 22, 2012)

I like to think that about half the den is ironic otherwise i would cry


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 22, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Uuuuuuuuuuuuugh.
> I hope you're being ironic.



That seems like the most likely case here (I hope)


----------



## TheSSF (Mar 22, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> I heard one that
> *Bunnies are sex whores.*
> Techno mentioned Chipmunks . Same stereotype can be applied to squirrels too, though.
> Mice are shy.



We're not sex whores! We just... Go into heat for nine months... :3


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't get angry like people think I do.
I just get pissed off, then I am back to being calm.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 22, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> So far:
> 
> Wolf: bad ass wannabe loner types; white guilt; Dogfuckers; Mentally unstable; Socially inept :V
> Huskies: Gay; Dogfuckers; usually into BDSM :V
> ...




Added some more.


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 22, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Added some more.



good fucking god could that post have any more ":V"s in it? holt shit.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 22, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> good fucking god could that post have any more ":V"s in it? holt shit.



Maybe I should've made them red in size seven text and bolded it to get my point across? :V


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 22, 2012)

i just got done reading most of this and is safe to say dingo are in the clear?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Mar 22, 2012)

S.L.p said:


> i just got done reading most of this and is safe to say dingo are in the clear?



Nope, sorry.



Andy Dingo Wolf said:


> Dingoes have no stereotypes.
> 
> _Except stealing & eating babies._


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 22, 2012)

S.L.p said:


> i just got done reading most of this and is safe to say dingo are in the clear?



Wait a while and I can dig up some dirt other than Dingoes are wanna be hipsters.


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 22, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Wait a while and I can dig up some dirt other than Dingoes are wanna be hipsters.


 well i dont know if i would call my shelf a hipster.....im more of a hippy ^_^


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 22, 2012)

S.L.p said:


> well i dont know if i would call my shelf a hipster.....im more of a hippy ^_^




You don't look like a deer. :V


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 22, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Uuuuuuuuuuuuugh.
> I hope you're being ironic.



Doy! Obviously.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 22, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Doy! Obviously.



Because they way you posted your "Shamelessly plugging the bangable" list makes it seem that those species can be screwed as long as they aren't bolted down to something... :V

That's a fox for ya. Always thinking about what can fit into their Glory-holes. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 22, 2012)

Zeke you forgot hyenas

"watched too much Lion King as a child", it also works for lions

e: also "has no idea how hyena anatomy works, anatomically correct hyena characters = zoophile" sums it up pretty well |3


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 22, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> Zeke you forgot hyenas
> 
> "watched too much Lion King as a child", it also works for lions
> 
> e: also "has no idea how hyena anatomy works, anatomically correct hyena characters = zoophile" sums it up pretty well |3



Aren't hyenas always chosen by self-porclaimed herms?
I'll update the list.

Wolf: bad ass wannabe loner types; white guilt; Dogfuckers; Mentally unstable; Socially inept 
Huskies: Gay; Dogfuckers; usually into BDSM 
Coyotes: White guilt; Usually below the poverty line; potheads; tries too hard to be funny but comes off as unfunny.
Foxes: Cum guzzling sluts and dick warmers (And sometimes dog fuckers); Easy; Often displays Stupidity for reasons of getting laid; STD hoarder. 
Maned wolves: Trying too hard to be foxes; stuck up asswipes; socially inept; bookworms 
Otters: More flexible skanks; power hungry; potheads; whiteguilt
Bats: Usually goths; Faggy vampire douches; White guilt
Hyenas: often chosen by black people; Self-porclaimed herms/Self diagnosed GID; Zoophiles
Dingos: Bohemian attitudes; Hipster douches; Sometimes chosen by the agnsty Anarchist Punk wannabe teenagers; Hippy


Lions: Dominatring dramawhores; Muscle fetishists; Potheads; White Guilt/trying hard at being black;Lion king fantards 
Tigers: (See lions); Gay; Muscle fetishists 
Bears: Fat; Pedophiles; white guilt 
Pandas: Chubby chasers. 
Racoons: Shady raver types; potheads; white guilt; Skanks 
Domesticated cats: Introverted sluts; Lazy; stuck up asswipes; Egyptards 
Rabbits: Baby/diaperfurs; foot fetishists; White guilt; Socially akward; Extroverted.
Horses: "Holier-than-thou" attitudes; Into BDSM; socially akward; Horsefuckers; often chosen by MLP fantards; White Guilt. 
Skunk: B.O/fart fetish; trying too hard to be like foxes; Skank

Lemurs: Hyperactive introverts. 
Monkeys: People only choose this because they want to be something nearly human, but not. 

Gators: Snappy PMSers; Vorephilles; often chosen to display a person's edgy RAEG 
Crocs: See gators 
Snakes: Creeper goths; Into Vore; Pagan flufftards
Dinosaurs: Macrophilles; Special Snowflakes; Want to be dragons but choose the "Almost a dragon" route; Vorephilles; Dominatrix skanks. 


Kangaroos: Trying too hard to be cool; has a deviant fascination with feet 
Deer: White guilt; vegans. 
Antelopes: See Deer 
Tasmanian Devils: trying too hard to be edgy (There's only one true Tasmanian Devil in my book) 
Bulls: Muscle fetshists; into BDSM; using raeg to be edgy; makes lame tauren jokes

Western Dragons: Egotistical Sociopaths; New age flufftards; Has identity disorders as well as some learning diabilites; Socially akward 
Eastern: Know-it-all assholes; Weaboos; Flufftards; White guilt; Socially akward 


I am ready to add more. Help me out people!


----------



## Onnes (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey, that's spotted hyenas. Leave the striped varieties out of this! :V


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 22, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Because they way you posted your "Shamelessly plugging the bangable" list makes it seem that those species can be screwed as long as they aren't bolted down to something... :V
> 
> That's a fox for ya. Always thinking about what can fit into their Glory-holes. :V



Hey, I'm a child of divorce. Give me a break. 

Guess the movie reference...


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 22, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Aren't hyenas always chosen by self-porclaimed herms?
> I'll update the list.


indeedy-doo


Onnes said:


> Hey, that's spotted hyenas. Leave the striped varieties out of this! :V


Striped hyenas = hyenas without genderfuckery.
Also most of them tend to be really egotistical but I think that's because they're basically the cutest hyena


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 22, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> indeedy-doo
> 
> Striped hyenas = hyenas without genderfuckery.
> Also most of them tend to be really egotistical but I think that's because they're basically the cutest hyena




Should I just post the list on every page after every update then?


----------



## Onnes (Mar 22, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> Striped hyenas = hyenas without genderfuckery.
> Also most of them tend to be really egotistical but I think that's because they're basically the cutest hyena



I'd say the cute award has to go to the Aardwolf. Smaller, with a more pointed nose. Then again, when it comes to anthros people don't do much to differentiate the two.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 22, 2012)

you could but AS A MOD you could totally edit the first post :v

e: omg aardwolves are so adorable aaaa


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 22, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> you could but AS A MOD you could totally edit the first post :v



I could, but I'd feel more comfortable making a new thread to offend people display the stereotypes.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 22, 2012)

New thread would be rad but can you imagine the _â€‹whining _


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 22, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> New thread would be rad but can you imagine the _â€‹whining _



That would be....
Who am I kidding, it would be entertaining. The FAF prommies would contribute, the immigrants would complain.


----------



## Ames (Mar 22, 2012)

Certain species of foxes have radioactive and/or bioluminescent digestive tracts and reproductive organs.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 22, 2012)

^
It's true. Wanna free glowstick?

TMI! TMI! Shit. Sorry, but it was there and it needed to be said.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 22, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> So far:
> Western Dragons: Sociopaths; New age flufftards; Has Dissociative identity disorder as well as some learning diabilites:V
> Eastern: Know-it-all assholes; Weaboos; Flufftards; White guilt :V



....I always thought most dragons had an ego problem, with anger issues and were greedy. Dragon's hoard and all..
And what the fuck is a flufftard? I will eat this other dragons alive.
What about Celtic dragons?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 22, 2012)

Jon_tou said:


> ....I always thought most dragons had an ego problem, with anger issues and were greedy. Dragon's hoard and all..
> And what the fuck is a flufftard? I will eat this other dragons alive.
> What about Celtic dragons?



The term "Flufftard" means that someone engaged in New Age Pagan ideals and not understanding them. I guess I should ad Egotistical to the list too.
Celtic dragons are Western dragons.




JamesB said:


> Certain species of foxes have radioactive and/or bioluminescent digestive tracts and reproductive organs.



No silly, those are just sparkledogs.


----------



## Namba (Mar 22, 2012)

Foxes: you think it, they've already tried it.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 22, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The term "Flufftard" means that someone engaged in New Age Pagan ideals and not understanding them. I guess I should ad Egotistical to the list too.
> Celtic dragons are Western dragons.



Ah, thank you for explaining. Celtic dragon, is western I should of figured.
Note, long days at work are not fun man.


----------



## S.L.p (Mar 23, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I could, but I'd feel more comfortable making a new thread to offend people display the stereotypes.



hay only the stupid get offended by stereotypes, and gess what if that offends you.......well ^_^

the best thing you can do is not become one.


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 23, 2012)

Sergals tend to be deviant sex devils, or at least the ones I've met.


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 23, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Western Dragons: Egotistical Sociopaths; New age flufftards; Has identity disorders as well as some learning diabilites; Socially akward



Why did that have to fit me perfectly? (despite from learning disabilities, derp)


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 24, 2012)

S.L.p said:


> hay only the stupid get offended by stereotypes, and gess what if that offends you.......well ^_^
> 
> the best thing you can do is not become one.




Exactly.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 25, 2012)

Giraffes: Pencil-necked nerds; obsessed with scarves; hipsters



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Kangaroos: Trying too hard to be cool; has a deviant fascination with feet :V



Trying? Please. :V


----------

